# New face...



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hello everyone, I just wanted to introduce myself. I am new here but I am looking forward to interacting with all of you.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hello!!


----------



## Sunshine80 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm new too


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 22, 2008)

Yay! I'm so glad you decided to join me on specktra! You will love it on here - there is SO much information and everyone is nice! =)


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 22, 2008)

We love new faces - welcome!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## melliquor (Sep 23, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Carlyx (Sep 23, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## kittykit (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi there *waves*


----------

